# Standing Prime Rib Roast -- Cooking Recommendations?



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Howdy, I usually throw a roast in the slow cooker on Sundays for my family. Typically a top round roast.

This weekend, however, I noticed a decent sale on standing prime rib roasts at my grocery store, so I grabbed one.

The thing is, I have never cooked one of these before. Any tips?

I suppose I could google the subject for ideas, but I figured I might check here first to see if anyone has any techniques they have found to work really well.

Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

I havent had it but Esox has what looks to be a great recipe...
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=170916&highlight=standing+roast&page=2#26




ESOX said:


> My method:
> 1) Buy the roast a week ahead of time if at all possible. Turn down thermostat on spare fridge till the bottom shelf is 33-34 degrees. Place the roast on a platter on the bottom shelf, covered with only a towel. Change towel every other day. The roast will lose 10-15% of it's weight, andthe flavors will be concentrated. Meanwhile the natural enzymes will tenderize the meat. Trim off any excessively dry area (usually any thin parts hanging on the roast) before proceeding.
> 
> 2) Take roast out of fridge to warm 4- 6 hours or so before cooking, to allow it to reach close to room temperature. coat with garlic powder, black pepper, and some kosher salt, then coat entire roast with canola oil.
> ...


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Standing Rib Roasts are my favorite.

Here's what I've done and it's been a crowd favorite:
Put the Roast into a big Bowl or roasting pan. 
Saturate with a combination of Worschteshire Sauce AND Soy Sauce. 
Let sit for an hour or or two (overnight would be better) turning or basting every once in a while for even coverage).
Remove meat from liquid and pat dry.
Rub outside with a light coating of olive oil
Generously season entire outside of roast with your favorite seasoning (Montreal Steak, Essence of Emeril, kosher salt and cracked pepper, whatever).
Cut deep slits in meat and insert chunks of fresh garlic. Make sure you get it between the roast and the bones----you DID get the bones, right?
Cover the meat and let it sit out until it reaches room temperature. 
Preheat oven to 200 degrees
Put roast on a roasting rack and then into a large dutch over or roasting dish with cover (if you don't have a big pan with a cover, just use 2 sheets of tin foil pulled tightly over the dish). Stick your thermometer right through the tin foil and have it positioned so you can read it through the oven window.
Cover and cook until meat reaches 118degrees.
Take out the meat, cover with tin foil, and leave thermometer in meat. 
turn oven up to 500 degrees
The meat will continue to cook as long as the tin foil remains in place.
Let it come up to 130degrees.
Take off the tin foil and put meat back into 500degree oven for about 10 minutes. This is just to give it a nice roasted look.

Hopefully everything else you're serving is done and on the table because once this roast is done, you don't want it sitting (ESPECIALLY under a tin foil cover because it will overcook itself).
Slice to desired thickness and serve immediately.

I've made a lot of standing rib roasts this way and it is without a doubt, the best meat I've served. It's not difficult and you'll be truly satisfied with the results.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks Due!

I'm going to try this -- yeah, I did get the bones.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

This might be late. Roasting meat with the dry heat method is done by inserting a meat thermometer in the thickest part of the roast, and cooking it until rare, as indicated on the thermometer. When the roast is removed from the oven, it will continue to cook. If you like very rare meat, remove the roast a bit earlier. The exterior of the roast is usually more well done than the center. These guidelines apply to any size roast or type of meat (pork, fowl or beef). This is the method (dry heat) to use for a rib roast. 

Temperature is usually around 400 degrees, but some people use 350. I have Barbara Kafka's book, "Roasting" and she recommends roasting at 500 degrees. http://www.bkafka.com/Books/roasting.html It puts a crust on the outside of the meat and greatly reduces the cooking time. I have cooked a turkey this way. Need to be careful to cover with foil for most of the cooking time or the top of the turkey will be "crunchy". 

Moist heat is what happens when the meat is covered and cooked at low temperature for a longer time. Slow cookers use this method, and cooking "pot roast" is done with moist heat. This is a delicious way to cook. Any cut of meat, however inferior, can be made to taste like manna from heaven with a good pot roast recipe. One of my favorites is Alton Brown's pot roast, made with raisins and vinegar. On TV, he made it in an oven inside a travel trailer, wrapped in foil.  http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_15691,00.html


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I deep fry my prime rib. serve with a cranberry horesraddish sauce. when the rib hits 155 take it out of the fryer.


----------

